# Town zoning laws



## Mr. Ed (Apr 6, 2021)

I have to pay $100 and appear before the town board about two open-walled pavilion style structures used for automobile, lawn mower and garden tool storage. The larger structure is 16X16, 35 ft from road center, smaller structure is 12X12.45 ft from road center. Structures built too close to center of road. Completed variance area application and measured distance from center of road. Fortunately I consolidated both property lots rather than having to document property land variance. distance. 

Inconvenience.


----------

